# Sirius Starbase



## BruceE (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a Sirius Starbase system but the sound from all channels is fuzzy sounding and the unit kicks itself off all the time. Any ideas of what my problem could be.

Thanks,
BruceE


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

BruceE said:


> I have a Sirius Starbase system but the sound from all channels is fuzzy sounding and the unit kicks itself off all the time. Any ideas of what my problem could be.
> 
> Thanks,
> BruceE


Not sure what you mean by "kicks itself off", but my Starbase died last weekend. It would be working just fine, and the audio would stop. The display appeared to be working fine (scrolling and clock continued). The title would never update from that point, but the clock kept running. I'd check satellite signal, and it was always full strength.

Power cycling it would sometimes work, but often would produce a "Acquiring Signal" message (even though it was still showing full signal). This continued for a few days, then turned into "Antenna Not Detected" periodically. I picked up a new antenna, but it didn't fix the problem.

I then bought a car dock kit for my Stiletto 100, but used the existing antenna and FM modulator from the Starbase system. Works great. So, it appears that my Starbase radio itself died (which BTW is the 4th radio I've had die since I subscribed to Sirius when they launched the satellites).


----------

